# G11 Keyboard programming



## Overdawg (Aug 22, 2008)

hey guys, i have this idea of making the G keys on my g11 keyboard work as true keys and not just immitations of the other keys on my keyboard, i would like to create a program (well i cant program, so id like you to make one lol) to make my computer think there is 18 extra keys on a keyboard, and then find a way to bind them to the g keys, if this can be done please help, if this has already been done please tell me lol


----------



## Patrick117 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ummm I have a G11 keyboard and I'm pretty sure if you just run the setup CD it allows you to set them as extra shortcut keys for windows, and also a game mode for your games.


----------



## Overdawg (Aug 22, 2008)

nope its all installed, all you can do is change them to shortcut keys for OTHER keys, not make them individual buttons


----------

